# Firemouth tank setup



## Klave (May 4, 2010)

Hi

I have Discus and Rams and now I went for Firemouths, a cichlid I've never have had. 
I have 5 of these guys in a 20 gallon (Tall) tank and they are about an inch average although a couple are smaller, though they were such a healthy stock when I saw them and I must say kudos to Petsmart to have healthy fish like this, after their QT time. ( I'm always reluctant to these mass sell stores)

I know the "final" size of these guys so my question is: Is a 55 gallon tank big enough for these five when they "hit" their grown up size 5 - 6 inches?


----------



## hessels92 (Mar 15, 2010)

by themselves yes that is a good setup, clearly not with the discus ect


----------



## Klave (May 4, 2010)

Thanx for the answer.

Oh,,my Discus and the Rams they are in a 90 gallon tank. Only ones beside the Discus and the Rams in there are 5 cory's (Sterba) for cleaning/ maint. 

The 55 gallon tank will be Firemouth only setup. I have the setup going already though it isn't gravel/plant ready.


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

5 firemouths in one 55 gallon tank is going to be a tricky set-up. My reason being is territory issues. What I would recommend is keeping an eye on them, and if/when the dominant firemouths start controlling the tank take out the one you want. When I put 4 in my 55 gallon tank they initially started out fine as a group but slowly one took over the majority of the tank, one had a little space to himself, and the other two were restricted to a little space behind filters, or crammed in the corner of the tank. I ultimately ended up with two of my best[looking] firemouths living together after I took the other two back to my LFS. I am not saying this will be your experience (all fish are different), but just keep an eye on them.


----------



## Klave (May 4, 2010)

Thanx for the tip. :thumb:

Yes, I'll keep an eye on them for territory issues. 
I can already see some "signs" in a couple of them who's "leader" and up front on everything going on in the tank they have now. :fish:


----------



## Klave (May 4, 2010)

I can already see one of the 5 kind of pushing them around, very "foward" around feeding and going into "mouth-to-mouth" talks :x to take over any area of interest.

This guy is about 1 inch big(small). The other ones are about the same size except one that is smaller.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

I have always wanted to do a FM only tank. They are best looking and most entertaining when in groups. I don't care for them as singles in a community set up nearly as much as a pair or a few of same sex.

If you end up with two pairs the fifth one is a goner though. Be ready.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

This tank should be entertaining to say the least. Plenty of played out fish drama. Good luck.


----------



## Klave (May 4, 2010)

I have always liked the making this group-only-tanks, like with my discus (well there are some Rams in there and Sterba's) and I thought that the Firemouth was an intersseting way to go for me, though "unknown" territory, so I'll see when I get this up going within the week to come now.
:fish:

Just cycling of the tank now and and infusing "old" water to filters, well I just cycle like I do with my Discus tanks and it works everytime.

Also busy because my Discus spawned yesterday


----------

